# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Binding a Checkbox Column with a Byte Value 0 or 1

## vuyiswamb

I have a Gridview where i bind the list of values from my model. Now i have a bit field from the DB and it represents yes or no, or true or false using 1 and 0. Now i want to bind this to a Checkbox column and below is what i have 



```
<telerik:GridViewCheckBoxColumn  AutoSelectOnEdit="True"  DataMemberBinding="{Binding sIsMain,Mode=TwoWay}"></telerik:GridViewCheckBoxColumn>
```


and it give me an Error when i run it. 



```
SCRIPT5022: Unhandled Error in Silverlight Application
Code: 4004   
Category: ManagedRuntimeError      
Message: System.Collections.Generic.KeyNotFoundException: The given key was not present in the dictionary.
   at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowKeyNotFoundException()
   at System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.get_Item(TKey key)
   at System.Windows.ResourceManagerWrapper.GetResourceForUri(Uri xamlUri, Type componentType)
```

----------

